# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Bakara suresi 62 ve 111. Ayetler. Kendimizi temize çıkartarak, başkalarının inancı ha

## halukgta

Günümüzde biz Müslümanlar, geçmişte kitap ehlinin yaptığı yanlışları öyle tekrarlıyoruz ki, bazen biz mi yoksa onlar mı Allah ın yolundan daha fazla sapmış, doğrusu karar veremiyorum. Bu makalemde sizlerin düşünmenize vesile olmak istediğim konu, sizce Yahudi ve Hıristiyanların içinden Kuran a göre cennete gidecek var mıdır, sorusu üzerine olacak. Ne yazık ki bu konuda, Yahudi ve Hıristiyanların yaptığı yanlışın aynısını, günümüzde bizler tekrarlıyoruz. Onlar şöyle söylüyorlardı.

Bakara 111: Kitap ehli, YAHUDİLER VEYA HIRİSTİYANLAR HARİÇ, HİÇ KİMSE ASLA CENNETE GİREMEYECEK dediler. Bu onların kuruntusudur. Sen de onlara de ki, Eğer gerçekten doğru söylüyorsanız, delilinizi getiriniz. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Yahudi ve Hıristiyanlar, özellikle kendilerinden olmayan tüm inancı karşılarına almış ki, buna Müslümanlarda dâhil, bizden olmayan cennete giremez diyorlardı. Peki, ellerindeki kutsal(Tevrat, İncil) kitap mı öyle diyordu sizce? Elbette hayır. Atalarından intikal eden batıl ve hurafe inançların etkisiyle tüm bunlar söyleniyordu. Peki, bunu tüm Yahudi ve Hıristiyan toplum mu söylüyordu? Elbette hayır onların içindende azınlıkta olsa da doğrunun arayışında olanlar vardı. Ama Allah verdiği örneklerle genel çoğunluğun yaptığı yanlışları bizlere bildiriyor. Bakın Allah kitap ehlinin içindeki o azınlıklar konusunda ne diyor bizlere.

Ali İmran 113114: KİTAP EHLİNİN HEPSİ AYNI DEĞİLDİR. Onların arasında, gece boyunca Allah'ın ayetlerini okuyan ve secdeye kapanan dosdoğru insanlar da vardır. ONLAR, ALLAH'A VE ÂHİRET GÜNÜNE İNANIRLAR; DOĞRU OLANI EMREDER, EĞRİ OLANDAN ALIKOYARLAR VE HAYIRLI İŞLERDE BİRBİRLERİYLE YARIŞIRLAR. İŞTE BUNLAR ERDEMLİ İNSANLARDANDIR. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bakın Allah kitap ehlinin hepsini aynı kefeye koymuyor ve onların içinden bir ayrım yapıyor ve onların özelliklerini sayıyor. Bizler bu uyarıdan, bilgiden faydalanmadan fikirle yürütürsek, yanlış yapmış oluruz. Burası çok önemli. BU İNSANLAR BATILDAN VE HURAFEDEN UZAK, YALNIZ ALLAH IN İNDİRDİĞİ KİTABA TABİ OLMAK İÇİN ÇABA HARCARLARDI DİYOR. Secdeye kapanan dosdoğru insanlardı demek, yalnız Allah a kul olan ondan başka hiç kimseye kulluk yapmayan, yardım istemeyen, şefaat beklemeyen, yalnız ona secde edenler olduğu açıkça bildiriyor. Bu azınlık kişilerin özelliğini saymaya devam ederken, onlar ALLAH A VE AHİRET GÜNÜNE İNANIRLAR, DOĞRU OLANI EMREDER, EĞRİ OLANDAN SAKINIRLAR VE HAYIRLI İŞLERDE BİRBİRİYLE YARIŞIRLAR DİYOR. İşte Allah ın sevgili kulu olmak ve onun cennetine gitmek isteyenler, Allah ın böyle kullarından olması gerekiyor. Aynı konu Maide 69, ayette de bahsediliyor. Böyle kişiler asla üzülecek değillerdir diye belirtiyor Allah. Şimdi yazacağım ayet üzerinde düşünelim.

Bakara 62: Şüphesiz, inananlar, Yahudi olanlar, Hıristiyanlar ve Sabiilerden ALLAH'A VE AHİRET GÜNÜNE İNANIP YARARLI İŞ YAPANLARIN ECİRLERİ RABLERİNİN KATINDADIR. ONLAR İÇİN ARTIK KORKU YOKTUR. Onlar üzülmeyeceklerdir. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ve benzeri ayetler ne yazık ki günümüz İslam toplumunda, geçmiş kitap ehlinin zihniyetinden çok farklı anlaşılmamış. Onların yaptığı yanlışın aynısını yapıyoruz ve diyoruz ki, cennete gitmek için Kuran a ve Peygamberine inanmanız yani Müslüman olmanız gerekir. Sanki cennetin kriterlerini biz koymuşuz, anahtarı da bizde, TÜM ŞARTLARIN GEREĞİNİ BİZLER YERİNE GETİRİYORUZ DA, tüm kararları biz veriyoruz gibi. Hâlbuki bizlerin konuşacağı ve fikirler üreteceğimiz bir konu değil bu. Bağışlamak ve affetmek yalnız Allah ın tekelindeyse, bizlere ne oluyor da, sırf ismi Müslüman ve Kuran a inandı diye cennetlik yaptık ya da tam tersini söyleme cesaretini gösteriyoruz. Bakara 111. ayette ne demişlerdi Yahudi ve Hıristiyanlar, bizden olmayan cennete giremez. Peki Allah nasıl bir cevap vermişti şimdi onu hatırlayalım.

Bakara 112; Bilakis, kim iyilik yaparak bütün benliğini Allah'a teslim ederse, onun ödülü Rabbinin katındadır. ÖYLELERİ İÇİN NE BİR KORKU VARDIR NE DE ÜZÜNTÜ ÇEKERLER. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bakın Allah kendilerini temize çıkartan kitap ehlini nasıl uyarıyor. Bu ayetin devamında yani Bakara 113. ayetinde, Yahudiler ve Hıristiyanlar bakın birbirilerini nasıl suçluyorlar siz yanlış yoldasınız diye. 

Bakara 113: Kitabı (Tevratı) okudukları halde, Yahudiler, HIRİSTİYANLARIN BİR TEMELİ YOKTUR; Hıristiyanlar da YAHUDİLERİN BİR TEMELİ YOKTUR derler. Bilmeyenler de böyle söylerler. Allah, anlaşamadıkları konuda Kıyamet günü aralarında kararını verecektir. (Süleymaniye vakfı meali)

Hatırlatmak isterim, ayetlerde Yahudi ve Hıristiyan diye çevrilmiş kelimeler dinin adı değil, Hz. Musa ya ve Hz. İsa ya inanan toplumlara verilen isimdir. Allah ın indirdiği tüm dinlerin adı İSLAM dır. Dikkat ederseniz her iki kitap ehli bir birilerini yoldan sapmakla suçluyorlar ve kendilerinin cennetlik olduğuna inanıyorlar. Ama Allah aralarındaki bu durum hakkında, kıyamet günü kararını vereceğini belirtiyor. Aslında çıkacak kararı da Kuran elbette açıklıyor ve doğru olmanın şartlarını tek tek sayıyor. 

Gelelim günümüze. Müslüman toplumunun genel çoğunluğu, Kuran a iman etmeyen cennete gidemez diyerek kestirip atıyor. Hâlbuki Allah asla böyle yapmamış Kuran da ve yapılan yanlışlardan ders alın, kendinizi temize çıkarmadan doğru yolda olmaya çalışın demiş. İNANMAMIZ GEREKEN KİTABA İNANDIK DEMEK Mİ GERÇEK İMAN OLUR, YOKSA ALLAH IN İSTEDİKLERİNİ HAYATINA GEÇİRMEKLE Mİ? Hemen kendimize tekrar soralım. Allah ın cennetinin vizesini almanın şartları neydi? Bunu iyi anlayalım ki, boşu boşuna bizler kesin cennete gideceğiz diye kendimizi avutmayalım. 

ALLAH BANA ASLA EŞ KOŞMAYIN, YANİ BENDEN BAŞKA VELİ EDİNİP ONLARIN ARDINA DÜŞMEYİN, YALNIZ BANA KULLUK EDİNİN DİYOR. Bu emri yerine getirmek için Allah ın gönderdiği hangi kitabına inanıyorsanız inanın fark etmez, hepsinde aynı emir var. Elbette güvenebileceğimiz bilgi, kaynak günümüzde yalnız Kur'an var bunu hatırlatmak isterim. Cennetliklerin özelliklerinden bahsederken Allah, ONLAR ALLAH A VE AHİRET GÜNÜNE İNANIRLAR diyor. Şöyle diyebilirsiniz, kitap ehlinin hepsi Allah a ve ahiret gününe hesap gününe inanıyor. Bunda bir sorun yok diyebilir siniz. Ama tam tersine, büyük bir sorun var. Yahudilerde Hıristiyanların genel çoğunluğu da, ahiret gününde günahlarının bağışlanacağı Allah dan başka bir kurtarıcının olacağına inanıyor. BUNA BİZ MÜSLÜMANLARDA DÂHİL DEĞİL MİYİZ? Bizler eğer hiçbir şefaatin fayda etmediği o güne inanmıyor da Peygamberler ve veli kişilerde o gün bizlere şefaat edecektir diyorsak, ALLAH IN EMRETTİĞİ HESAP GÜNÜNE İNANMIYORUZ DEMEKTİR. Allah ın, günahlarını affedecekleri arasında saydıkları kişilerin, bir başka özelliklerini de sayarken, DOĞRU OLANI EMREDER, EĞRİ OLANDAN ALIKOYARLAR VE HAYIRLI İŞLER YAPAR, İNSANLARA YARDIM EDERLER, HAYIRDA BİRBİRİLERİ İLE YARIŞIRLAR DİYOR.

SİZCE ALLAH IN SAYDIĞI BUNCA GÜZEL DAVRANIŞLARI YAPANLARIN, ADININ NE OLMASI ÖNEMLİMİ? Allah ın gönderdiği tüm kitaplarda aynı emir var. Elbette önemli değil. Hemen kendimize sorarlım, bizler Müslümanız mutlaka cennete gideceğiz diyoruz da, acaba Allah Kuran da ne diyor hiç düşünüyor muyuz? Yoksa Kuran da her bilgi yoktur diyerek, kitap ehlinin yanlış inancını bizlerde mi yaşıyoruz? Allah ın saydığı vasıflar bizde var mı? Bizler Allah a eş koşmuyor muyuz, yoksa Allah ın yetkilerini elçisine, edindiğimiz veli insanlara da mı veriyoruz? Allah ın emrettiği hesap gününe inanıyor da, Allah dan başka şefaatçi yoktur mu diyoruz, yoksa kitap ehlinin yaptığı yanlışı mı yapıyoruz? Bizler her kim olursa olsun, doğruluk adaletle ve hayırlı işlerde mi yarışıyoruz, yoksa tüm bunları bizim gibi düşünmeyenlere, reva görmüyor muyuz? NE DERSİNİZ BU DURUMDA, BİZ CENNETİ HAK EDİYOR MUYUZ? 

Bu konuyu daha tarafsız, objektif düşünebilmeniz için, sizlere bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Lütfen kararınızı kendiniz veriniz. Allah ın güven elçisi Peygamberimiz, bildiğiniz gibi ÜMMİYDİ. Yani hiçbir kitap ehline tabi değildi. Hatta Allah ne diyordu ayetinde? SEN DAHA ÖNCE DİN İMAN NEDİR BİLMEZDİN, SENİ DOĞRU YOLA BİZ İLETTİK. Çünkü Peygamberimiz, yaşanan dinin Yahudi ve Hıristiyan toplumlarının genel çoğunluğunun yanlış yaşandığını gördüğü için, Peygamberimiz onlara tabi olmamış, ama Allah ın biraz önce saydığımız tüm özelliklerini kendisinde toplayan, toplumda sevilen, sayılan, doğruların arayışında olan güvenilen bir insandı. 

Allah ın elçisi, o günkü yaşanan inancın etkisiyle onlardan uzak durduysa, günümüzde yaşanan İslam ın onca şiddetini, yanlışını, tutarsızlığını gören diğer toplumlar, insanlar sizce İslamiyet hakkında ne düşünür? Onlara gelin, en son kitap Kuran a tabi olun desek bize güvenirler mi? MÜMKÜN DEĞİL, ÇÜNKÜ İSLAMI YOLDAN ÇIKMIŞ YAŞIYORUZ VE ONLAR İSLAMI BÖYLE BİR DİN ZANNEDİYORLAR. DAHA AÇIKÇASI DÜNAYA YA ÖRNEK OLAMIYORUZ. Bu durumda Yahudi ve Hıristiyanların içinde, Allah ın saydığı özellikleri yaşayan bir insan, cennet e gidemez diyebilir miyiz? Bunu nasıl söyleriz, aklımızı yitirdik yoksa?

Birde şöyle düşünün lütfen. Diyelim ki, Hz. İsa son Peygamberdi, yaşanan din yoldan saptığı ve doğru yaşanmadığı için Hz. Muhammed onlara tabi olmadı ama doğrunun arayışında güvenilir, yardım sever, dürüst bir insan oldu ve öyle vefat etti. Sizce bu durumda Hz. Muhammed herkese örnek olan, toplumda sevilen, bu insan cennete gidemez diyebilir miydiniz? ALLAH RESULÜMDE, SİZLER İÇİN GÜZEL ÖRNEKLER VARDIR DİYOR KURAN DA HATIRLAYALIM. ÜMMÜ OLUŞUNDA DA ÇOK ÖNEMLİ BİR ÖRNEKLİK VARDIR, LÜTFEN BU ÖRNEK OLUŞUNU GÖZ ARDI ETMEYELİM. Allah Kitap ehlinin arasından değil de, hiçbir inanca tabi olmayan ama doğru ve gerçeklerin arayışında olan bir RESUL görevlendiriyor. SİZCE BUNDAN ALACAĞIMIZ DESLER YOKMU? Bahsettiğimiz konuyu doğru anlayabilmek istiyorsak, Peygamberimizin ümmi oluşundan, gereken dersleri almalıyız. Birde olayı bu pencereden bakarak değerlendirelim lütfen. Şunu söyleyemeyiz, o dönemde ne İncilin nede Tevratın gerçeği yoktu, onun için Peygamberimiz onlara tabi olmamıştır. Allah bir yeni kitap göndermeden, en son gönderdiği kitabı korumasından asla çıkarmaz, çünkü bu adaletsizlik olurdu. Bu konuda birçok ayet vardır ki, Kuran ın ellerindeki kitabı tasdik ettiği bilgisini verir. Maide 43. ayette hatta ne diyordu hatırlayalım.

ALLAH'IN HÜKMÜNÜN BULUNDUĞU TEVRAT YANLARINDA İKEN, NE YÜZLE SENİ HAKEM TAYİN EDİYORLAR DA, SONRA BUNDAN YÜZ ÇEVİRİYORLAR? İŞTE ONLAR İNANMIŞ DEĞİLLERDİR.

Buradan da anlaşılıyor ki insanlar yaşanan dine bakıyor ve değerlendirme yapıyor, insanları etkiliyor. Değerli din kardeşlerim. Lütfen bizlere öğretilenlerin etkisinden kurtulalım ve Allah ın Kuran da emrettiklerinin etkisine girelim ki, Allah ın istediği kul olalım ve böylece cennetin vizesini alanların safında olalım. BİZLER KİMLERİN CENNETLİK OLACAĞINI HESAPLAMAYI BIRAKALIM, KENDİMİZE BAKALIM. KENDİMİZİ TEMİZE ÇIKARTIP, BAŞKALARININ İNANCI HAKKINDA YORUMLAR YAPMAYALIM. KARAR VEREN TEK MAKAM ALLAH TIR, LÜTFEN UNUTMAYALIM.

Maide 105: Ey iman edenler! SİZ KENDİNİZİ DÜZELTİN. Siz doğru yolda olursanız, yoldan sapan kimse size zarar veremez. Hepinizin dönüşü Allahadır. O zaman Allah, size yaptıklarınızı haber verecektir. (Diyanet meali)


Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

